# Missing out on life.



## miss sick (Apr 14, 2012)

Had another day today where I just realized how much of my life I'm missing out on. Only been sick (well, its only affected my life) for four months, but there s so much I have missed already.And it makes me think, I honestly don't know how I would go back to my normal life if I got better. I've lost all my friends, I always made my friends when I was drunk, and now regardless of sick or not, I dont want to drink, so I have no idea how I would make new friends. I spent years training in a high stress industry, and now that is a bad idea, so I dont even know what I would want to do. Has anyone here taken their life back after losing so much? Any advice of how to do this?


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

wsdjhfkh


----------



## alaskagirl (May 27, 2012)

Cassie90, I couldn't agree with you more, I have had very similar experiences, especially with classes, sadly I still tend to sit towards the back of the room. What have you done to control your IBS-D? I am in the stage of trying to discover what I need to eliminate from my diet, etc.? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I also begin my new job on Tuesday and I am extremely worried about coping with this issue at work since I am now transitioning into the work force from a college setting. Thank you


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

To: ALASKA GIRL and CASSIE 90lease read the lengthy replies I just posted under the title Abdominal Pain: "Feeling worse after I use ..."as it possibly could really help you if you will follow thru on it too.DADAlso Added to the above:I am re-printing a post I recently wrote for another in the hopes that you both can understand a probable main cause of gastro-intestinal problems. You girls are so young to be having these kinds of problems, but it does happen quite frequently today so try to read what I am saying and research what I recommend and you will be miles ahead of most people on health issues. Hopefully your doctor might find something out of the ordinary he can help you with, but if not then you two will be able to help yourselves with the following knowledge:There are a number of theories and research papers about the causes of IBS . . . but this sounds logical: Most IBS is brought about by stressors and food/substance intolerances or allergies and of course possibly food poisoning.. When you are consuming an allergen as in a particular food, it will not readily or at all be used by your body nor absorbed into your system because your Brain/Central nervous system will fight its energy from going deeper into your system. Until this particular food/substance item is treated by re-coding the Central nervous system to accept it, it will continue to be rejected by the body. I don't know why a particular food or seemingly harmless substance appears as a danger to one's body . . . we just know that it does and until this message to your brain changes, the body will continue to reject it and act against it. It's as if the brain doesn't recognize the energy of an allergen or foreign substance and it puts up a fight to avoid it and this can cause all sorts of symptoms and manifestations and blockages in the body's energy channels that normally isn't there in asymptomatic individuals as their energies are free to flow normally to all the organs and tissues of the body.Also when you do unknowingly consume an allergen, the fight your body puts up against it does not usually go away immediately, but can linger on and on for days or years in extremely sensitive people. Thus if you aren't aware exactly what is an allergen to your own body and what isn't, you can get into a real problem as you continue to unknowingly consume frequent allergens over and over again. Thus gastro-intestional problems can actually accelerate and turn into full blown illnesses and diseases over time. Added to that are all the prescriptions and medications people take to try to control just their IBS symptoms AND what happens if you are allergic to any of those too . . . you now have a compounded problem that usually just makes everything worse and can then even be fatal or make you feel like it is.I want to make note that spinal subluxations or serious vertebrae misalignments in the neck and back can produce similar symptoms and disease in the body as do allergens since both cause energy blockages to develop so a very specially skilled chiropractor that is able to help you with spinal problems is also a must to continue to stay in good health and keep your organs functioning properly with plenty of energy and nutrition.Today's energy medical technology for allergy elimination that was discovered about 30 years ago by Devi Nambudripad appears a gift from God as so many people are now being helped with many serious symptoms alleviated and ourselves (myself at 65 and wife at 57) being part of that for the past 10 years as we now understand it and how to quickly test and non-invasively treat for allergy elimination and then watch the symptoms and manifested problems from these allergies mostly just disappear. NAET is not a hard science, but a blend of allotropic, oriental, kinesiology, and chiropractic as explained in the book 'Say Goodbye to Illness" 3rd edition that is recommended reading for you . . . or you can just google NAET. We just can't believe that the world doesn't already know about this seemingly simple miraculous technique. Anyway we believe that all doctors and pharmacists are going to need to learn at least thru MRT (muscle response testing) how to instantly test a patient for an allergen to a prescribed or recommended medication or drug before it is even dispensed while some doctors are already learning the treatment for the allergy elimination as opposed to the older conventional methods of injection or avoidance which offered no promises.You two girls can learn thru the above book how to quickly test yourselves or with another by using MRT for any suspected allergen before you eat it so you can stop suffering the consequences. You can also learn how to eventually quickly treat yourself to eliminate a proven allergen from your body so you can continue to eat or be around it without it causing any further problems. Also you will learn how other substance, chemical and environmental allergies can play a large part in your overall health too. It's just unfortunate this is happening to you at such young ages, but you can learn to control it if not totally eliminate it from your lives.Try not to consider feeling so low or drastically changing your life because of this issue . . . just learn more information about it, spend time researching NAET, and I bet you'll find your answers. My wife and I have used these techniques for years very successfully to keep most serious allergies and IBS issues away.I wish you both to now have improving health conditions!DAD


----------



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

sdf


----------

